
Microsoft Source Analysis for C#  - nickb
http://blogs.msdn.com/sourceanalysis/archive/2008/05/23/announcing-the-release-of-microsoft-source-analysis.aspx
======
bigtoga
Meh. I ran it and it has lots of reported things that are not real problems.

